# Interkoi 2010



## Annett (31. Jan. 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Auch 2010 wird es wieder eine Interkoi in Rheinberg geben.
Sie findet dieses Jahr vom 24.-25. April statt.

Wir (Joachim und ich) überlegen ernsthaft einen Besuch, obwohl wir uns ziemlich sicher keinen Koiteich zulegen werden. 
Statt dessen würden wir dort gern einige Forenbekanntschaften in persönliche Bekanntschaften verwandeln bzw. bereits bekannte Gesichter einfach mal wieder sehen.

Also, wer von Euch ist wann auf der Interkoi 2010 anzutreffen und hat Interesse an einem persönlichem Treffen? 


Beste Grüße
Annett


----------



## newbee (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Interkoi 2010*

Hallo Annett

Wir werden auf jedenfall dort sein.
Der Tag ist noch nicht festgelegt also steht einem Treffen nichts im Weg


----------



## koihobby (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Interkoi 2010*

Hallo Annett & Joachim,

ich bin am Samstag und am Sonntag da.

Würde mich freuen euch persönlich kennenzulernen.

Liebe Grüsse,

Claude


----------



## Joachim (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Interkoi 2010*

Cool - wusste gar nicht, das du schon seit 2007 an Board bist...  

Zum Thema: also ich hoffe ganz stark auf Regen von Freitag-Sonntag - denn hamm de Bauern nämlich frei.  ;D und können auch dabei sein.


----------



## Conny (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Interkoi 2010*

 ob man da fotografieren darf?


----------



## koidst49 (1. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Interkoi 2010*

hi,

ich bin von freitag bis sonntag da und am samstag um 14.00 am klan-stand.

@conny,
sicher darf man da fotografieren.


----------



## Annett (1. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Interkoi 2010*

Hallo.

Na das klingt ja schon mal vielversprechend. 

Sonst noch jemand, der mit dem Gedanken eines Interkoi-Besuches spielt?

@Conny
Die Fische (Koi) darfst Du bestimmt fotografieren - zur Not vorher beim Aussteller fragen oder nach Verbotsschildern Ausschau halten.


----------



## toschbaer (1. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Interkoi 2010*

Hallo,
ich werde es zeitlich leider nicht schaffen, da ich Vorbereitungen für die Teichparty am 1.Mai haben werde.
Wir freuen uns schon auf Eure Bilder!
Ich werde am Samstag bei Jac (Jost) sein und - so ich es nicht vergesse- auch Bilder schießen!
 Vielleicht springt mich ja auch ein neur Koi an.

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Thorsten (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Interkoi 2010*

Hey hey Annett - Joachim,

wenn Ihr kommt, bin ich/wir natürlich auch da, sind ja nur 10 KM entfernt.

Das würde mich echt freuen...


----------



## Boxerfan (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Interkoi 2010*

Hallo,
ich wollte auch zur InterKoi, einfach mal schnüffeln.(Falls ich nicht dan irgendwo auf Montage bin)
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## Peter S (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Interkoi 2010*

Moin Moin 
Auch ich werde dort sein. Möglichst wieder das ganze Wochenende. Die Vorlesungen sind ganz interessant. Fische sollte man dort nicht kaufen aber anschauen. Fotografieren ist erlaubt.
Gruß Peter S
PS: Schönen Gruß von IGI


----------



## koihobby (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Interkoi 2010*



Conny schrieb:


> ob man da fotografieren darf?



Hallo Conny,

ja - du darfst da fotografieren.

LG

Claude


----------



## koihobby (3. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Interkoi 2010*



koidst49 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich bin von freitag bis sonntag da und am samstag um 14.00 am klan-stand.
> 
> ...




Hallo Daniel,

dann freue ich mich schon dich dort wiederzusehen. 

Viele Grüsse,

Claude


----------



## Annett (3. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Interkoi 2010*

Hallohallo.

Da geht ja was. 

Vielleicht sollten wir uns auch eine Uhrzeit und einen Ort zum Treffen ausmachen?!

@Thorsten
Das wäre wirklich toll, wenn wir uns mal wieder sehen könnten. Wir telefonieren vorher mal miteinander, okay?

@Friedhelm
Schade, aber ich kann Dich verstehen... gibt sicher genug an Vorbereitungen zu treffen.


----------



## Thorsten (4. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Interkoi 2010*

Hey Annett,

klar das machen wir.


----------



## Bine (6. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Interkoi 2010*

Hi Annett 
wir sind auch wieder anwesend .
Dann hoffen wir mal das es regnet , letztes Jahr war es allerdings schön sonnig und warm :?
Mir solls egal sein , sind ja eh in der Halle 

Zum fotografieren rate ich einen Polfilter mitzubringen .
Die Hallen haben Oberlichter wo sich das Licht dann ziemlich Stark in den Verkaufsbecken spiegelt wenn ihr Koi fotografieren möchtet


----------

